

Game change: iOS 7 welcoming game controllers is a big deal - coloneltcb
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-57589005-243/game-change-ios-7-welcoming-game-controllers-is-a-big-deal/

======
coloneltcb
I've always felt that no physical controller access was a limiting factor for
Apple killing the console.

The next (and IMHO inevitable) step, would be to open up the Apple TV via an
SDK.

